
Coderise: teach kids how to code in developing nations - andreshb
http://thenextweb.com/la/2012/08/27/coderise-teach-kids-code-developing-nations-starting-colombia/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Coderise%20will%20teach%20kids%20how%20to%20code%20in%20developing%20nations%2C%20starting%20with%20Colombia&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
arocks
In developing countries, like India, getting access to coding classes is less
of a problem than nurturing a culture of innovation and problem solving
through technology.

We don't need more coders. We need problem solvers. Active problem solvers who
can understand a domain problem and solve it using the right technology tools.
The problem with the term 'coder' is that they tend to been seen as IT
laborers. Push some pre-digested specs to them and they convert it into lines
of neatly formatted Java code.

From my experience, learning to code is not a skill that all kids like to
learn. On the other hand, many adults from varied domains want to learn to
code. Physicists, agriculturist or even a plumber wants to learn how to solve
problems using computers. They have a real need for it and the desire to
learn.

Most kids want to make game. There is nothing inherently wrong with that. But,
if you bring the whole 'developing country' context, it makes much more sense
to empower the people who are dire _need_ of coding skills.

------
francov88
As a major in international development and economics (and a part-time
hacker)gone to the startup world, initiatives like this are great and will
certainly provide long term value...

The problem is in the short term as these policies tend to deviate focus from
the real issues at hand in developing countries and consume resources that
could be better spent improving other aspects of everyday life. And then
there's the whole gender issue. Some countries will allow their young
daughters to participate, but unfortunately they won't gain as much out of it.
You can't "westernize" a culture by saying that everyone needs to learn how to
code, it's just not realistic.

But kudos for taking the next step and trying to create something of value.

------
ladcc
Developing countries need initiatives like this one! The future of programming
is in countries like Colombia, Brasil, Chile and Argentina that have millions
of potencial great engineers!

------
wes-exp
More evidence that coding is presently overvalued. Is MC Hammer investing?

------
tdfromco
Nice intention. But they prentend to teach kids to do HTML, CSS, Javascript,
Ruby on Rails, and databases in 8 weeks. Is this goal realistic?

------
torrenegra
Great idea! This is one of the most important ways the high income disparity
that Colombia experiences will be reduced.

~~~
andreshb
In addition to that challenge, I think the most valuable aspect of the program
is giving these kids additional skills that can be useful, whether they decide
to embark in entrepreneurship and/or software development or not. They'll have
the contacts and knowledge to break out of the local restraints that prevent
people from moving up.

